# Roamio stops streaming to Ipad after 4 minutes



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

My Roamio Plus is able to stream live and recorded content. However, after about 4 minutes it just stops streaming and the screen turns black. I am using wifi with an Asus AC router. I know Moca and ethernet are better options but at the moment that's not possible. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I have the same issue. Did you get your roamio when it first came out? I suspect they had a bad batch, because the only solution I've heard that works is replacing the unit.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

sirfergy said:


> I have the same issue. Did you get your roamio when it first came out? I suspect they had a bad batch, because the only solution I've heard that works is replacing the unit.


I just replaced my unit due to constant rebooting, and I still cannot stream to my iPad.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

What router do you have? What iPad do you have? 

Rebooting everything involved would be first step. and then it would also help to manually set up streaming in the app. 

My iPad air streams with little problems, my ipad2 is a little more temperamental.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

sirfergy said:


> I have the same issue. Did you get your roamio when it first came out? I suspect they had a bad batch, because the only solution I've heard that works is replacing the unit.


I've had it for 1.5 months. It was so easy to set up. I hope I don't have to return it even though I purchased the warranty.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

Andrewp75 said:


> What router do you have? What iPad do you have?
> 
> Rebooting everything involved would be first step. and then it would also help to manually set up streaming in the app.
> 
> My iPad air streams with little problems, my ipad2 is a little more temperamental.


Asus RT-AC66U and am using an Ipad2. I'll try rebooting and resetting up streaming. Funny thing is set up was so easy and worked right away. Are you using wifi or ethernet/Moca?


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

brianric said:


> I just replaced my unit due to constant rebooting, and I still cannot stream to my iPad.


How long did you own before replacing? What Ipad are you using?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Wingershute said:


> How long did you own before replacing? What Ipad are you using?


Bought Roamio Pro last August. just replaced it two weeks ago. IPad Air, 16 GB.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Andrewp75 said:


> What router do you have? What iPad do you have? Rebooting everything involved would be first step. and then it would also help to manually set up streaming in the app. My iPad air streams with little problems, my ipad2 is a little more temperamental.


Latest Apple Router, iPad Air 16 GB.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nothing but problems with streaming here. Ipad 4. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

ohboy710 said:


> Nothing but problems with streaming here. Ipad 4.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I usually get a streaming problem after about 5 minutes with my Ipad or Ipod. I can reconnect a couple of times and the same thing happens.
Does android work? Because apple certainly does not. At first I thought it was my complicated setup using Verizon router with DHCP disabled and Asus Rt-AC68u router but my father has the same problem using COX Motorola cable modem and Asus RT-AC68U with his ipod. Is TIVO ever going to fix this?


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't notice anyone mention downloading. I usually select download instead of watch now & wait for about 10mb and start play. No interruptions this way unless my wifi happens to be really busy.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

add android to the list above that doesn't work either.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

rucheridee said:


> I didn't notice anyone mention downloading. I usually select download instead of watch now & wait for about 10mb and start play. No interruptions this way unless my wifi happens to be really busy.


never had a successful download to ipad or android but yet I can download wirelessly to a laptop using tivodesktop in just a few minutes using wireless AC. That just proves its the APP not our bandwidth that is the problem.


----------

